# Fluorescent marble.



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 24, 2020)

Here is a fluorescent marble I got from Timelypickens. It is clear with an orange swirl. When you hit it with an ultra violet lazer it glows bright orange pink and purple. Very cool. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Timelypicken (Jun 24, 2020)

Thats awesome. I wonder if I have any more. There are some more I think are fluorescent that I’m going to test when I get my light


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 24, 2020)

Timelypicken said:


> Thats awesome. I wonder if I have any more. There are some more I think are fluorescent that I’m going to test when I get my light


Very excited to see what you have. You must have more. Good deal thanks again.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 24, 2020)

The bottle is not fluorescent. It is just reflecting light from the marble. I got to say, I did not think these photos were going to work. I guess digital cameras can pick up UV light better than the older cameras. I know I tried this before and I could not get the fluorescent look to come out in a picture. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 24, 2020)

Here is an older picture I took of a UV light on a fluorescent rock.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Timelypicken (Jun 24, 2020)

I was looking through my marbles and I never thought I would say this, but I like this marbles looks better cracked that perfect


----------



## Mjbottle (Jun 24, 2020)

Thats awsome! I found this shard the other day that i found was pretty neat when i shined a black light on it. Naturaly it is a mustard glass color that at first glance looks glow in the dark, I like the shape it broke i was thinking about putting marbles in it but those fluorescent ones would be even cooler.


----------



## Timelypicken (Jun 24, 2020)

I’m getting a UV light today. I’ll let you all know if any are fluorescent


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 24, 2020)

Timelypicken said:


> I was looking through my marbles and I never thought I would say this, but I like this marbles looks better cracked that perfect


 Those ones maybe from use. The one clear with the red cats eye is one of my favorites. It is dinged up pretty good but shows it may have been a kids favorite. It looks like a red flame encased in glass.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


Marbles are another hard one to photograph clearly. What do you say Timelypickens?


----------



## Timelypicken (Jun 24, 2020)

They are hard to take pictures off


----------

